# مـــــــريـــــــم الـــــعـــــذراء



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مـــــــريـــــــم الـــــعـــــذراء*


*هل لنا أمُ غيركِ يامريم العذراء

أنتِ أُمنا جميعاً أمُ المحبةِ والنقاء

منكِ تَعلمنا كيفَ نقدم التضحية بسخاء

فديتِ إبنكِ الوحيد فقدمتِ لنا العزاء

رأيتِ موت إبنكِ ولم تشتكي منَ القضاء

لأنكِ ملاك طاهر مبعوث منَ السماء

منْ غيركِ يشفعُ لنا ويلبي لنا النداء

عظيمة أنتِ مليئة عفة وطهارة وبراء

قلبكِ نظيف طاهر مثلَ الأطفال الأبرياء

كلَ منْ يؤمنُ بكِ يصبحُ لكِ منَ الأبناء

معجزاتكِ كثيرة أنتِ الدواءَ لكلِ داء

لايوجدَمثل طيبتكِ في جميعَ الأنحاء

كلَ منْ لايعرفكِ لابد أنهُ منَ الجهلاء

عُرفتِ برحمتكِ الواسعة التي لها أصداء

رؤوفة أنتِ بل أعظم ما وجدَ منَ عظماء

كيفَ نُجازيكِ ياأمنا العذراء ونرد لكِ الوفاء

أنتِ النورَ لعيوننا بل أنتِ كلَ الضياء

نقي قلبكِ أنتِ بل أصفى من الصفاء

رحمتكِ واسعة ولاتُشرف على الأنتهاء

لنُسّبحْ بأسمكِ القدوس ونقدم لكِ العزاء

بفقدانَ إبنكِ على الصليب رمزاً للفداء

كنتِ راضية بما كتبهُ الربُ لكِ وما أشاء

أنتِ أقدس بل أعظم ما وجدَ منْ نساء

منْ لايومنْ بكِ فليرفعْ عن عينيهِ الغشاء

فهو أعمى لايرى بل هو من القوم الجهلاء

كيفَ لانُقدسكِ وأنتِ لنا في السّراء والضّراء

تُلبي دعواتنا وكلُ منْ إليكِ محباً جاء

الذي يقول غير ذلك لكِ لابدَ أنهُ قول هراء

أُمنا أنتِ رحيمة لجميع المحتاجين والفقراء

تُناصري الجميع وتقدمي لكلِ مريضٍ الشفاء

منْ يؤمنُ بكِ يجعلكِ أُماً لكل البشر والأنبياء

لنرتل بأسمكِ الجميل يا أمنا مريم العذراء*
​


----------



## Gondy maghol (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*قصيدة راااااااااااائعة تليق لام المسيح
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووعه يا بنوته 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على الكلمات الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم 
سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كلمات رااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد قدم لنا هدّية. أعطانا والدته الكلية القداسة. 
هذا عطاؤه لنا، فهي فرحنا وأملنا، وهي أمنا بحسب الروح
شكرااااااااااااااا بنوتة على الصلاة الرائعة
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فوق الروعه بجد القصيده يا بنوته
ميرسى ليكى 
شفاعة العدرا مريم تكون معانا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فوق الروعه بجد القصيده يا بنوته
ميرسى ليكى 
شفاعة العدرا مريم تكون معانا​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركم الحلو
محبة المسيح تحرسكم​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 نوفمبر 2008)

قصيده جدا" رائعه


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك​


----------

